# Nebraska anyone?



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Has anybondy hunted there? What's it like? Any chance of shooting a wall-hanger on public land?

Tx,

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I would be interested in any info on this state as well. Finding out info on Neb. dnr page seems overwhelming to me. Im headed out there in few weeks to take a look around maybe i will get some questions answered in person while i am there.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Brushbuster,

Let me know what you find out.

GH


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I hunted with an outfitter out there, south of Lincoln. He had leased farms- but we were very close to a lot of state lands. I saw deer and one good buck but the weather was warm and it was slow. I can see where there would be a good chance at shooting a decent buck out there.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

The farther west you go the less out of staters/bowhunters and hunting pressure you will run into. The East side is packed with people. By packed I mean you will actually see hunters, obviously nothing like here!!!! LOL


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a 3200 acre lease in NE between Kearney and McCook. Last year we took two mulies in mid 140"s, a 10 pt whitetail that was 165" and a small mulie. We saw several other nice whitetails and a monster mulie that one of the guys missed. The big mulie was still alive thru the winter. Had game camera pics of a few other whitetails that were 130" up to 150", none of which we harvested.

We are the only hunters on this farm...............no bowhunters, or other rifle hunters, so it is developing nice age groups. Also, we are allowed two bucks, but we only take one, plus a doe. The owner takes some 
whitetail does in January because he does'nt like them taken over the mulies territory. 

NE is coming on as a big deer state. I believe they have had two state records in the past two years.

I traveled thru NE in March and stopped in Kearney for a couple days to see the Sandhill Cranes. Saw three big deer that were still carrying their antlers
along the river.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I went thru western Nebraska last July traveling south to north towards the Black Hills. Desolute but fascinating. Seen lopes and mulies.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I drove through there twice last October for my CO muley hunt. On the way out it was in the dark. It's like a 430 mile long table top...flat the entire way. What a boringly flat state to drive through. But I've heard some that there are some decent deer there.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's a pic somewhere south of Scotts Bluff.











Once you get north of Scotts Bluff and into the grasslands....it's alot of rolling hills. This one is looking thru the windshield.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Nebraska has potential, and I've looked into going out there more than a few times. The tough thing is that once you get into Western Nebraska you are getting really close to "sexy" Western states like Wyoming and Colorado. For a few dollars more you can be hunting elk on public land.

A friend of mine has hunted Nebraska twice, and he took 140" whitetails both times. He went with some friends who owned a farm, and had no expectations. 

We drive through Nebraska to hunt Colorado, and I have to say that it looks like a place where a buck could die of old age. I've seen some really nice bucks along I-80 just hanging out.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

TVCJohn-Your last photo is exactly what I remember of my drives thru Nebraska.

7mmsendero-What area did your friend hunt in? Can I be friends with your friend's friend and hunt on his farm?  I would think your Sendero would be a great gun for some long shots at whitetail out there. I think you should look into that hunt a little bit more. :lol:


----------



## Mark.S (Jan 11, 2011)

Nebraska is not flat, I-80 is in the Platte River valley most of the way through the state. Go North of the interstate and it's rolling beautiful country and friendly, friendly folks out there.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> TVCJohn-Your last photo is exactly what I remember of my drives thru Nebraska.
> 
> 7mmsendero-What area did your friend hunt in? Can I be friends with your friend's friend and hunt on his farm?  I would think your Sendero would be a great gun for some long shots at whitetail out there. I think you should look into that hunt a little bit more. :lol:


I can't hunt the West every year, so I have to plan carefully. It is a tough call burning a long trip on whitetailed deer. I love the animals, but I can access them every year. I like variety when it comes to week long trips.

My friend hunted Eastern Nebraska. It was some kind of a business connection. He is in sales, and there was his in. No chance for add ons, I've checked it out. 

I really think Nebraska is one of those states where you just need to be willing to invest in a three year plan. Get out there and put your time in for three years. Be prepared for year one to be strictly a learning experience. I think by year three you could really start cashing in on some big bucks for relatively small bucks. I think North and South Dakota could offer great opportunity as well. If I had 10 days to invest in a deer hunt every year I would consider doing it.

I really think the proximity to Colorado, Wyoming and Montana is the major reason people don't hunt the Western parts of Nebraska, South Dakota and North Dakota.


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

I live in Nebraska. I moved here from Michigan about 15 years ago. Nebraska is a very diverse state. You have thick wooded areas around river bottoms. You have miles and miles of beans and corn mixed with narrow shelter belts. You have the sandhills covered with nothing but grasses. You have the pine ridge area with steep peaks and deep draws. You have a chance at whitetails or mule deer, depending on how far west you go. There is only a small fraction of the number of hunters in Michigan. The state is divided into units. Each unit has a quota with a limited number of permits. Some units sell out fast and some still have permits available on opening day. I have 2 bucks at the taxidermist from last November.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

DoninNe said:


> I live in Nebraska. I moved here from Michigan about 15 years ago. Nebraska is a very diverse state. You have thick wooded areas around river bottoms. You have miles and miles of beans and corn mixed with narrow shelter belts. You have the sandhills covered with nothing but grasses. You have the pine ridge area with steep peaks and deep draws. You have a chance at whitetails or mule deer, depending on how far west you go. There is only a small fraction of the number of hunters in Michigan. The state is divided into units. Each unit has a quota with a limited number of permits. Some units sell out fast and some still have permits available on opening day. I have 2 bucks at the taxidermist from last November.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lets see 'em. 

GH


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've hunted the last 4 years on private land in NW Nebraska not far from public. There is maybe 100,000 acres or so in that part of the state, very beautiful country. That being said I don't think the mule deer on public get real big, you might run into a good whitetail. Gun season is only 9 days so the public gets hit hard. Bow or muzzy would be a better option. A long way to drive to hunt wt. If your after mule deer I would try else where. Good luck.


----------

